

Silk Road Judge Won’t Reveal Witnesses Because Ulbricht Could Have Them Killed - pmiller2
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/silk-road-judge-ulbricht-could-kill-witnesses/

======
butwhy
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8740019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8740019)

